# Overclocking Software



## RBX (Jun 15, 2008)

Can anyone tell me a software that can overclock my Compaq Presario S5010IL with Athlon XP 2400+ ,MS-6390 Motherboard and something written there as Winbond W83697HF, that would probably be clock generator or whatever(tell me what's that)!
This is an pretty old configuration.
Oh! yes tell me the software!


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 15, 2008)

Winbond is d bioschip i guess


----------



## RBX (Jun 15, 2008)

I wanted to ask one more thing if allowed!
What are the prices of DDR RAMs these days ?
My old PC would need 1 or 2 GB!


----------



## Kush6 (Jun 16, 2008)

Actually, they are rather hard to find and in case you do get some - the seller can charge you anything up to twice the price of the DDR2 counterpart.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jun 17, 2008)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> I wanted to ask one more thing if allowed!
> What are the prices of DDR RAMs these days ?
> My old PC would need 1 or 2 GB!



DDR 1 ....1GB  @2100


----------

